# Commuting to NYC by Bike - from Summit/Chatham/Livingston area of NJ?



## cfrankscid (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi - has anyone done it? Trying to find a route, assume best bet would be going all the way up to the george washington bridge and crossing over there. Trying to figure out if there are any commutible routs. 

Thanks!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like a really long commute. It's long enough by car already.

check out mtbNJ.com ---- they have a commuting forum, which includes a lot of people commuting to the city.

But... GW Bridge is a common route into the city, then say, the Greenway down.,

I know some people will drive to the Fort Lee area and bike the rest.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow that is ambitious. The only way that seems at all reasonable would be to ride something like Tremont Ave to South Orange Ave to Jersey City and take the Ferry over.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

It would suck. You could to take the GWB, but there are no pleasant way to get there. Or, as someone else suggested, the ferry (or maybe PATH?) from JC/Hoboken, but the ride to either of these places would even be worse.


----------



## cfrankscid (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the responses....looks like I may do a partial drive and ride then.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am in the same boat and while I would love to do it in theory I cannot think of a good route.


----------



## lammius (Dec 1, 2007)

jmoryl said:


> It would suck. You could to take the GWB, but there are no pleasant way to get there. Or, as someone else suggested, the ferry (or maybe PATH?) from JC/Hoboken, but the ride to either of these places would even be worse.


Can't take a bike on PATH during rush hours. GWB or ferry (full fare plus $1 extra for the bike) are the only options to get across the Hudson during commuting hours. 

Also, coming from the west to the JC/Hoboken area, there are no good routes across the Meadowlands. There is a segment of the East Coast Greenway signed between Newark and Jersey City, but it's a terrible route, and you should avoid it. It's a neglected, trash-filled, overgrown sidewalk on the side of Route 1/9. 

There might be better routes if you aim for the GWB, but I think driving to/near Fort Lee and cycling from there would be the best bet.


----------

